# At what age do baby skunks get teeth?



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, does anybody know the answer to the above question?

Thanks


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I think mine had thiers coming through at 5 weeks or thereabouts - that's when I started to wean them off mum. How's the hand-rearing going??


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

The hand rearing didn't go well. one died after the first day, the second after 4 days and the last after 8 days, heartbreaking. Now we have got the other one which was with mum. We have now got this one as we noticed mum hadn't been feeding and mum looked very small and thin. So we took the baby out and took her and mum to the vets and it turned out mum had stopped producing milk so was unable to feed. The baby is doing great and is now nearly 4 weeks and has a right little attitude on her lol. The mum is also looking better.


----------



## stoaty (Jul 21, 2008)

How sad. Luck is really against this litter. Dorry I don't know the age that their teeth come through but they do start to nibble sometime between 4 and 5 weeks. As your little one is older then I hope you manage to bring him/her round.

ian


----------



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeh shes started nibbling already lol, my gf has a little mole on her neck and she sometimes tries to nibble on that, i think she thinks it's a teat lol.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

That is sad but you are clearly doing a top job there and wish you and lil skunkie well.......our lil monsters are at almost seven weeks, teeth well out and eating "solids". Started to come thru at around five weeks....

Dave.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Very sad to hear that the hand rearing did not work for you, but you gave it a really good shot and the odds were against you from the start. Glad the last one is doing ok - I would think that perhaps one kit wasn't enough to keep the milk flowing. It's possible that mum is just not destined to breed successfully. 

With your baby being 4 weeks, you could try feeding mushy veg and chicken. I know a couple of mine were trying to eat mum's food before their teeth were through.


----------

